# Dankung X6 ergo



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

OK guys need a Lil assistance I recently aquired a Dankung X6 ergo it came with 2 - 21\4" fork sleeves not installed what is the best way to put these on I tried just plain water no go and stretching them over the ring eyes not gonna be easy those that have this model how did you accomplish this feat ?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

I've read about (but not tried)that pure alcohol (ethanol or methanol) with no water as a lubricant. It dries in a day or two. If you use water based alcohol like rubbing alcohol apparently it wants to grab like water itself does. Again, I haven't tried this as I don't sleeve my wire frames at all (cheap store bought Masingil disposables, hehe and I don't get fork hits from 'em). I've read where saliva works. Rubbing alcohol as bought from the store (isopropanol, yet another alcohol family member) has a lot of water.

The alcohol doesn't have to dry if you're only using the tubes for fork protectors, there's no stress on them anyway. I assume Dankung included the right sized tubes.

Post it when you're finished with it... that frame you bought sure looks super nice.


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Chuck Daehler said:


> I've read about (but not tried)that pure alcohol (ethanol or methanol) with no water as a lubricant. It dries in a day or two. If you use water based alcohol like rubbing alcohol apparently it wants to grab like water itself does. Again, I haven't tried this as I don't sleeve my wire frames at all (cheap store bought Masingil disposables, hehe and I don't get fork hits from 'em). I've read where saliva works. Rubbing alcohol as bought from the store (isopropanol, yet another alcohol family member) has a lot of water.The alcohol doesn't have to dry if you're only using the tubes for fork protectors, there's no stress on them anyway. I assume Dankung included the right sized tubes.Post it when you're finished with it... that frame you bought sure looks super nice.


Chuck !
Finding that kind of alcohol not gonna be easy I'll try the 91 percent and see if that works if not good ol soapy water should do I think .


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Briefly and lightly boiling the sleeves in water will soften and expand them . Still apply alcohol to slingshot.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

have done just like treefork says...boil water to soften the rubber & use alcohol...it will work it will take a bit ..but the rubber will go over the eye's

you may have to use a cloth to aide with the pushing of the rubber sleeve's for a little grip..when pushing...

OM


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Dankung X6 update

Well turns out i did not have to heat the sleeves up i just let em sit in 91 % rubbing alcohol for a few mins then pushed them on the forks starting from the inside bend and worked em on splashing alcohol on the forks as i pushed along here is the results ! Also put it along side my other ergo the X6 is smaller , as far as wrapping it ?

I think I'll leave it as it is looks classier now to band it up !


----------

